# Router table - depth of cut



## Sportique (22 Jan 2010)

Here's a simple and useful jig for the router table:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=5291

Hope it is of interest 

Dave


----------



## Harbo (28 Jan 2010)

Love his goggles!  

Nice idea but would need mods to my fence and table top.
The pins might limit some operations and you could finish up with lots of different thickness's of fibre boards for different sizes? OK for repetitive work though.

Wish he would switch off between each adjustment - those rotating things can do a lot of damage?

Rod


----------



## sometimewoodworker (28 Jan 2010)

Harbo":1czidmo7 said:


> Love his goggles!
> 
> The pins might limit some operations



just make the spacers bigger and put the pins further away from the fence



Harbo":1czidmo7 said:


> and you could finish up with lots of different thickness's of fibre boards for different sizes?
> Rod



Hardly. I would think 6mm amd 3mm would be plenty.

6mm for larger bits and 3mm for the smaller ones. There is no need for more as the spacers just limit the cut depth for each pass so there you don't need other sizes.


----------



## PeterBassett (28 Jan 2010)

Harbo":1eyw3svv said:


> Wish he would switch off between each adjustment - those rotating things can do a lot of damage?
> Rod



To be fair, his hands were further away from the cutter while removing the spacers than they were when actually machining.


----------



## Mike Wingate (28 Jan 2010)

A bit repetitive. I just crank the Router Raiser and move the Incra fence.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (28 Jan 2010)

Mike Wingate":3le4fkvx said:


> A bit repetitive. I just crank the Router Raiser and move the Incra fence.


For on or two pieces that is probably faster. 

But for those who have neither and want to make several pieces exactly the same. The method he shows is much easier, better and faster


----------



## RussianRouter (2 Jun 2010)

neat idea but time consuming.

Where in Router table law does it say a router has to be in a fixed position?

Why has no one designed the horizontal shift router table? what I mean by this is if you have router on a traverse bed you can wind the router out away from the guide rail and then the second pass will go deeper and so on and so on.


----------



## RussianRouter (3 Jun 2010)

Here's the idea but they're using the router the normal way up.

Take the table away and you will be left with the mounting plate,slip this mounting plate into a router table recess but turn it upside down so that the router is normally underneath and we have a traverse router that slides in and out from the guide rail.


http://www.woodrat.com/woodrat.html


----------



## JohnBrown (3 Jun 2010)

RussianRouter":3retg8xn said:


> neat idea but time consuming.
> 
> Where in Router table law does it say a router has to be in a fixed position?
> 
> Why has no one designed the horizontal shift router table? what I mean by this is if you have router on a traverse bed you can wind the router out away from the guide rail and then the second pass will go deeper and so on and so on.


I guess it's easier to move the fence.


----------

